# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Muốn chuyển đổi giữa 2 card màn hình trong laptop

## favourhn

mình mới mua con asus k53sc có trang bị card rời geforce gt 520mx. thế nhưng khi chơi game bị báo không đủ cấu hình dù mình biết là đủ. kiểm tra thì thấy máy đang chạy card onboard intel. có tìm hiểu trên mạng thì đc biết máy tích hợp 2 card và có thể đc chuyển đổi tự động. nhưng thực tế mình không chuyển đc. ai biết cách thì chỉ mình với. đã check bằng gpu-z, cả 2 card vẫn ổn

----------


## vip-yte

khi dùng đồ họa cao, game nặng,... sẽ chuyển sang vga rời. bạn thử vào device manager để vô hiệu hóa card onboard.

----------


## mainguyen

mình xử lý đc rồi. vào nivia control panel, add file .exe mà mình muốn chạy vs card rời rồi ấn apply là đc

----------

